
Show HN: D20.photos – A Public Domain, Community Driven D&D Image Repository - sonicrocketman
https://d20.photos/?ref=hn
======
sonicrocketman
Creator here!

I've been playing D&D for years and whenever I've run a campaign it's always
been a struggle to find good images to use that evoke the feeling I'm going
for. And for those who are trying to write and sell their campaigns and
stories, finding free-to-use images can be incredibly challenging. That's
where d20.photos comes in.

I built this site to help everyone who makes and plays D&D, Pathfinder, or
other TTRPG games (or even those writing fantasy novels) find great, free
images, characters, story hooks, and more. d20.photos is open for anyone to
submit a photo, and the site is curated by me to ensure that it stays true to
its goal.

The abstract images are generated using the amazing work of Michael Fogleman
and his Primitive library. d20.photos has a full, read-only REST API complete
with search for developers and more, there's RSS feeds so you can follow the
newest featured or submitted items, and everything is free.

d20.photos is donation supported, so if you like what you see, please consider
donating to keep the site running. Go forth and create great stories.

